# Old Craftsman 8/25 rehab



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Howdy, I recently picked up an old Craftsman 8/25 that I'm fixing up.

Model # is C950-52708-0 which I believe is a Murray built unit from the 80s? Finding the parts list for these Canadian models is always tricky but I found a parts list for the C950-52477 8/25 which looks very similar.

It works great but has been making a lot of noise so I started poking around. The chute was loose so I fixed that. 

There's a bit of slop in the auger bushings (about 1.5 mm of play) so I'll replace those.

The main source of clunking seems to be the impeller shaft. I figured the rear bearing was gone so I pulled it apart but after a little lube the bearing rolls fine. Interesting design with a keyway through the bearing (unless that's been pressed in?), and the key itself is notched and locks into the shaft. I might try popping a cover off and packing the bearing with grease. I don't have a photo of the shaft but I couldn't feel any ridges and it looks pretty good for its age so I'm not sure that needs any attention even though there's a little play between the shaft and the inner race.

Someone has definitely been in here before because there are supports welded to the back of the impeller blades. It doesn't look like a precision job so I'm sure it's unbalanced which is going to lead to a lot of wear if I'm not careful with maintenance. Not even sure if the parts are original to this machine or if it was cobbled together.

There was lots of side to side play between the impeller shaft and the gearbox as well so I cracked that to have a look.

It's got a lot of very dark thick grease, is that bentonite? Does it look like it has enough for now? It's getting too cold in my unheated shop to completely clean and repack this with something else (from my research, maybe corn head grease or '00' if I can ever find it around here).

Roller bearing and gear teeth look ok on first glance. What should I replace right off the bat to save me grief later and to get rid of some of the impeller play?

I'm guessing the bushings on either side of the worm drive (#13/#21) are wear items and should probably be replaced? Thrust washers #14/16/19? "quad ring" #12? 

Where's a good place to buy these parts in Canada?

Phew sorry that's a lot of questions...... 

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

verify that the impeller shaft diameter hasnt worn inside the rear bearing.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

it's 00 grease. Coop BMR carries it in large amounts in Québec https://www.bmr.ca/en/expertland-gr...html?queryID=05c650a9d9ff7f7460321570dc115603
i cannot find the 1 liter format on their website


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Julien Morrissette said:


> it's 00 grease. Coop BMR carries it in large amounts in Québec https://www.bmr.ca/en/expertland-gr...html?queryID=05c650a9d9ff7f7460321570dc115603
> i cannot find the 1 liter format on their website


Thanks I'll look again for 00 grease, I can't find anything at Peavey Mart or Princess or Can Tire or Grainger... guess I'll try a power equipment or tractor dealer.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Skye said:


> 00 grease


Napa usually carries it, Castrol I think. Car Quest may have it also.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i ordered mine from napa when i needed some. you can order it online or pretty sure they can ordered it for you. put as much in 1/2 the gear case as possible before putting the 2nd half of the gear case. this is easier if you got a vise to hold the auger shaft. it is a lot easier to fill the case with grease before you put the 2 halves together. 


https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/CAS0109670


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Great thanks! I have a NAPA nearby.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Poking around a few websites for parts, looks like a lot of stuff is NLA...
Or they have it, like the 53757 auger bearings and 53737 quad ring, but shipping is $30 from the USA 

I'll check the play in the impeller shaft to bearing, I didn't see or feel any obvious wear. Since it's keyed into the bearing inner race and it's not an interference fit, I suppose I could just take up the slop with a bit of shim.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have bought from www.repairclinic.com and found their shipping costs pretty reasonable

what part of Canada are you from?


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

BC


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

When I had my 10/32 apart years ago, the rear auger bearing was not readily available. I took the bearing to work and spec'd out a bearing without the keyway. Then I reassembled with the key shaved down to clear the bearing. Been in service that way about 15 years I'd say. Was way less money if I remember correctly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't ever recall seeing a keyway cut out of an inner race of a bearing. Usually the axle or shaft just slides in the bearing.

I suppose the design person thought what, that they could have less tolerance if they put in a keyway on the bearing inner race? Strange ....


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

id take those numbers on the bearings and look for them in industrial bearings suppliers they will have them or be able to order them and it will be much cheaper


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

2 of the 5 parts I can find are on backorder, figures! Might just pack everything full of 00 and put it back together, probably be fine for one more season.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you checked the C Equipment website, not sure if they have the parts you are looking for?





__





#1 Sears Craftsman, Murray, Husqvarna Snowblower Parts Canada!


Retail and Wholesale outlet for replacement Lawn Mower & Lawn Tractor parts for brands like Ariens, Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Sears, Sno King, Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White, Yard Man, Yardworks



www.c-equipment.com


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

> Have you checked the C Equipment website, not sure if they have the parts you are looking for?


Wow that website is straight out of 1995. But they had everything I was looking for and shipping was even free over $45.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## B.D.E (12 mo ago)

Hey Skye, I've got the EXACT same machine! I've been searching all over looking for information on the gal. Finally got 'er running well, the only thing left that I'd like to do is adjust the valves. I haven't been able to find that info anywhere. Would you, or anyone here happen to know that information, or know where to look? 
Thanks!


----------

